# Bird 1199- any reviews?



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I am looking for anyone with a Humminbird 1199 and could give me a few reviews. I am probably going to sell both my 859 and 899 and just put 1 big 
10" on the dash. I like both the birds on the dash, each have there good points. I like to run one just in GPS mode and 1 in 2D or DI/SI mode. I think that the bigger 10" screen would offer me more with the split screen mode. I also see it has other capabilities like Radar which may be a possible addition some day. 

Give some pro's and Cons. I am staying with the Birds, 2 reasons. Customer service is #1 but the Terrova Link hookup is awesome.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the 1198 with DI/SI connected to the Terrova with i-pilot Link. I would not go back to a smaller screen. I use SI a lot on erie while trolling for eyes and the bigger screen is very much worth the extra cost. If you compare the 900 series and 1100 series side by side the 1199 looks twice as big! If you want to add radar one day, i would not go with the hummingbird radar. If your seriously considering radar i would look at the Simrad units.


----------



## RabidWolf (Sep 23, 2014)

I have one. I love it. I run it and a 899 beside each other.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I run an 1197 ( same unit without Ethernet capabilities basically) for the last 4 years and love it, SI rocks.. I have like 800 waypoints now, anyways Id look at the Onix 10 with touchscreen if your serious since the 1199 is really last years model, I have a contact who can get you a good price on new ones if your interested, send me a PM. I also have a person selling an 8" Onix touchscreen only because he got a sponsor deal and getting the 10" in a few weeks.

Salmonid


----------

